# DIMC 2018



## ayesha_i_ (Jan 13, 2018)

Alright guys lets start this.
Anyone applying to DIMC this year? Help me out 
Thanks!


----------



## Hayak265 (Apr 14, 2018)

ayesha_i_ said:


> Alright guys lets start this.Anyone applying to DIMC this year? Help me out Thanks!


I am applying too! We could get in touch but I am unable to post my email on here. Are you applying through SAT II basis?


----------



## ayesha_i_ (Jan 13, 2018)

Hayak265 said:


> I am applying too! We could get in touch but I am unable to post my email on here. Are you applying through SAT II basis?


Yes I am applying through SAT II. I am haven't taken my SATs yet tho. I am taking the bio in May 5th. Have taken your SATs?


----------



## Hayak265 (Apr 14, 2018)

ayesha_i_ said:


> Yes I am applying through SAT II. I am haven't taken my SATs yet tho. I am taking the bio in May 5th. Have taken your SATs?


No, I'm probably going to do them after finishing highschool since I've got ap exams in may


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Don't worry about AP Exams if ur planning on going to Pakistan because truthfully IBCC doesn't really care about AP Classes or anything. I know I've bummed out too cuz of that since I've taken like 9 AP Classes.  All IBCC cares about is your GPA cuz that's how they convert your grades.


----------



## Hayak265 (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh okay thanks!


----------



## Hayak265 (Apr 14, 2018)

Does anyone know if we have to give the ielts exam in order to be considered for admission in DIMC?


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

If I remember correctly I think IBCC takes off less marks if you've taken IB or AP, not sure tho, and also not sure if the extra leeway will do you justice


----------



## Fatimarizvi94 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey guys I'm applying too. 

I had a question I keep seeing things abt applying on ibcc baises does that mean they will look at ibcc score instead of sat 2 scores cuz I took them but it's a little low so I applied again. Plz help me out thanks


----------



## Fatimarizvi94 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes u will have to. Idk y though since we studied in English medium schools 

On tofel u need a 90 and above


----------



## Amanathul zulfs (May 21, 2018)

Hey do u know which is best KE or FJ


----------



## Rafiya (May 29, 2018)

ayesha_i_ said:


> Alright guys lets start this.Anyone applying to DIMC this year? Help me out Thanks!


Heyy I'm applying to dimc too this year


----------



## ayesha_i_ (Jan 13, 2018)

I still have to take my Biology SAT. Has everyone here already taken their SATs?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

We should all make a Facebook group or a WhatsApp group to discuss this


----------

